# Optimist or pessimist?



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Are you and optimist, or a pessimist? Glass half full, or half empty? Uncut can, or very consistent shooting? I know what I'm voting for!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

It is written: "I don't know much about art, but I know what I like!"


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The video won't play ?


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Nice shooting and a beautiful photograph!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

love these kind of shots,hate the single strand that invariably turns sideways,lol


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

More information needed bro 😎 to decide. Was that one canon ball or 100 bb and how far 🤷‍♂️ Haha just messing with ya I know what you shoot ! Nice shooting


----------

